# GnuTLS-Fehler -110 in gnutls_record_recv: The TLS connection was non-properly terminated.



## hahni (14. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

seit einigen Tagen erhalte ich die im Betreff stehende Fehlermeldung, wenn ich mich via SSL-Zertifikat am FTP-Server anmelden möchte. Ohne SSL geht es mühelos. Das würde ich aber gerne wieder abschalten, wenn möglich. Mein Hauptsystem ist Ubuntu 18.04 LTS.

Viele Grüße von

Hahni


----------



## hahni (17. Juni 2019)

Kann diese Probleme hier im Forum keiner mehr lösen?


----------



## Till (18. Juni 2019)

Such doch mal selbst mittels Google nach Deiner Fehlermeldung anstatt das Googeln auf das Forum abzuwälzen, Du bist doch lange genug als Hoster un linux admin tätig. Was denkst Du denn wie Ich und die anderen User hier Probleme lösen wenn es um eine obskure Fehlermeldung irgendeines Programms geht, man gibt es bei einer Suchmaschine ein und schaut was es dazu gibt und wie es gelöst wurde. Ich würde mal vermuten dass FTP mit TLS trotzdem geht, richtig? Es kann sich auch gut um eine Änderung in Deinem FTP Client handeln.


----------



## hahni (18. Juni 2019)

Bei Google habe ich schon geschaut. Das ist ja meine erste Anlaufstelle, weil ich ja eh weiß, das mittlerweile es hier sehr lang dauert, bis es evtl. eine Antwort gibt. TLS geht nicht. FTP geht derzeit nur unverschlüsselt. Und ich nutze FileZilla.


----------



## Till (18. Juni 2019)

Lade Dir mal WinSCP runter und versuche dich damit zu verbinden um zu sehen ob es am Sefver oder der neuen FileZilla version licgt. bei winscp auswählen: Übertragungsprotokoll = FTP und bei Verschlüsselung die beiden TLS/SSL Varianten ausprobieren. ich glaube mich daran zu erinnern dass es ein FileZilla Update gab welches FileZilla mit älteren pure-ftpd Versionen inkompatibel gemacht hat. Die info hab ich übrigens auch von Google, gerade nochmal raus gesucht: https://forum.filezilla-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=50496


----------



## hahni (23. Juni 2019)

Hallo Till,

dankeschön, dass du dir die Zeit für mein Anliegen genommen hast. Ich bin jetzt wieder auf 3.29.0 zurück gewechselt. Seitdem sind die Probleme wieder weg. Es scheint tatsächlich daran gelegen zu haben und nicht am Server. Immerhin sind nun wieder verschlüsselte Verbindungen möglich.

Besten Dank und beste Grüße von

Hahni


----------

